# beginer candlemaking and soapmaking DVD?



## sugar bandit #2 (Oct 4, 2003)

Hello,
Was wondering, are there are any good beginner candlemaking DVD's out there? Also wondering about beginner soapmaking DVD's that may or maynot use some beeswax or propolis ingredients?
Thanks


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

I would say do a web search. If not, I guess that's a niche waiting to be filled.


----------

